# Casey's Paperweight Memorial



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful memorial to Casey. I'm sure your parents are going to love it. My eyes are getting blurry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

These are beautiful remembrances of Casey and your parents will appreciate such a loving gift. Others may have a different opinion, but if I were your parents I would want it now, instead of at Christmas so I could shed the tears of emotions without family around.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are beautiful, but I can sure understand the flood of emotions they brought.

I also think now is the time to give them. You can all treasure them and exclaim over them and yes - shed tears - in private and before all the rush of christamas.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I have never saved ashes from a pet or even my inlaws but what a unique way to save and keep them close. I am sure your parents will love it...


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful! I'm all teary eyed now...sorry for your loss


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

It is absolutely beautiful!!! As the others have said...if I were your Mom Id rather have it now before the celebrations begin closer to Christmas Day. It will give them time to reflect......
Thank You for sharing this most beautiful remembrance of your Casey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

Casey's Paperweight is just beautiful-what a memorial!

I would give it to your parents now.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

They are beautiful. Definitely give them now, when they can be appreciated without blurring into the imagery of Christmas.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Melissa, they are just beautiful.
I have never seen a memorial for dog ashes done that way.
I would like to PM you for the information.
Give them to your parents now, Christmas is a very emotional holiday for us.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with everyone that said to give it now. The paperweight is a beautiful memorial to your beloved Casey. Hugs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Those are just beautiful Can you please PM me with the information?
I would also give it to your parents now.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Such a wonderful, beautiful, moving tribute to your doggie.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Those are beautiful! I have Sophie's ashes and I've been wondering what to do with them. Right now they are in the floral tin they arrived in and sitting in the closet because it's too sad for me to see. Can you also PM me the information?

And I agree with giving it now. Something like that would make me a blubbering mess!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you guys so much. The paperweights are so special. I think that you're right, giving them this weekend is the better idea. I'll let you know how it goes.

For those interested in the paperweights, he only turns on his glass oven in the winter because it is too hot other times of the year. So, if you're interested in a piece, it would have to be soon or wait until next November when he begins again.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow those are so nice! What a great way to preserve the ashes.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

those are so beautiful, please PM me the information. how much of the ashes do you have to send to him?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that my parents LOVED the paperweight with Casey's ashes inside. He's sitting on their mantle now.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful and thoughtful gift.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He's sitting on their mantle now, and in your Hearts forever.

You have to post pictures.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I had never herd of anything like thihs. Wht a wonderful thing to have to honor your dear boy.


----------

